# Best way to clean a game disc?



## hi-teknology

I'm not sure where I should post this, but hopefully someone can help me out. I've got a xbox game disc that has some wear on it. What is the best way to clean the CD? I know to clean from the center out, but what type of cleaner should I use? I've heard both positives and negatives to rubbing alcohol, and other remedies seem a little odd (peanut butter, toothpaste, soap etc.) Thank you.


----------



## Megabite

I have heard good results from those machines that will clean a disk , check them out on the web.....
But the only way to get a real good scratch free disk is replace it


----------



## sup2a

yea, alcohol works, most of the disc sprays are 90 something percent alcohol, things like toothpaste are a very mild abrasive, meaning they slowly rub away at the disc, removing scratches... sometimes, brasso works too apparently... ive even seen some guy sand the disc and buff it! it worked but i certainly would never recommend that. Ive had some success with toothpaste, but it leaves very small fine scratches because it doesnt quite rub off smoothly, you can go to the local video store and ask them (maybe give them a little cash) to buff your disc in their machine, made for discs, it works preatty well.


----------



## xconwayx

My trick has always been spray a decent layer of Pledge or furniture polish. From there take a fine cloth or t-shirt and rub the disk in a circular motion. It is just like the machine but manual and you don't have to depend on over priced machines!


----------



## hi-teknology

I wasn't going to pay for anything, haha. I think I'm gonna give the toothpaste thing a try. I also read to put vaseline over the CD once that is done...not sure what that does. And is it alright to just apply the toothpaste with your index finger and wash it off under running water?


----------



## DarqueMist

Vaseline on a disc?
Think about that, reading a disc creates heat .... vaseline melts and runs all over the inside of your drive. Sounds like a rather unsafe thing to do to me.
As for xconwayx's suggestion ... DON'T do it. I have never used pledge, it might fill in some minor scratches and help a bit but never, NEVER *NEVER* clean a disc in circular motions. You will create scratches that will be going in the same direction the disc spins and those are the scratches that cause problems. When cleaning wipe straight out from the center to the edge.


----------



## xconwayx

DarqueMist, could you explain to me how my method is any different from a disk cleaning machine?


----------



## DarqueMist

Disc cleaning machines typically have a rotating "felt" ring and a rotating bed for the disc. The rotation of both results in an almost straight cleaning motion form center to edge, they don't clean in a circular motion thats just an assumption made because the disc is being spun. But I'd never suggest using a cleaning machine either. Do it by hand, its cheaper and more reliable ..... better yet take care when you use your CD's, other than borrowed ones I've never had a reason to clean any.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb

Yeah, that sounds like a great idea. Then put it into your $400 Playstation. Nothing enhances performance like Vaseline.
I wash the disk off in cold water with mild soap, rinse it well, and dry it well with a soft cloth. About 75% of the games that won't play come right back. But it's probably not as much fun as vaseline...


----------



## sup2a

DarqueMist said:


> better yet take care when you use your CD's, other than borrowed ones I've never had a reason to clean any.


Its hard sometimes, i know many people who have had discs destroyed and they are the most careful people in the world, a single drop or even just accidentally leaving it out for 5 mins while you change discs and find the case, or even just putting it in the plastic case can scratch discs sometimes.


----------



## hi-teknology

I tried toothpaste twice and the disc still lags a little and occasionally I'll get a message saying that the x-box cannot read the disc. I contacted the half.com seller and he's not responding. What other options do I have?


----------



## Diodeist

The best solution is to just buy a terry-cloth that is specially designed for cleaning CDs and put nothing on it.

Alcohol sometimes helps but I wouldn't take more than two or three glasses before cleaning your discs.


----------

